# Suche Notebook zum Arbeiten, Bildbearbeitung, Gaming.



## RoscoR2198 (5. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

Das ist mein erster Post, also seid mir nicht böse wenn ich irgendwelche Fehler mache oder etwas vergesse.
Da ich demnächst ins Ausland gehen werde, brauche ich ein Notebook zum:

- Arbeiten (Office, etc.; Surfen)
- Bildbearbeitung (Photoshop)
- Gaming (gelegentlich; Watch Dogs, Far Cry 3)

Eigenschaften:

- Bildschirm: nicht unter 15", aber etwas mobil sollte das Notebook schon sein (ich werde es wahrscheinlich öfters mit mir rumtragen müssen), 

- eine hohe Auflösung (mind. FHD, eine höhere Auflösung wäre mir aber lieber- ca. 220 PPI (vergleichbar Retina Display) 

- realistische Farbdarstellung, geringe Farbabweichung. Er muss jetzt nicht unbedingt 100% Adobe RGB darstellen können (falls es so etwas überhaupt gibt), aber sollte sich schon für die Bildbearbeitung eignen

- ein schneller CPU (i7..), starke Grafikkarte, mind. 8 Gb RAM, eine SSD ist bestimmt auch sinnvoll

- relativ hochwertige Verarbeitung

Falls es kein Notebook gibt, das alle Kriterien erfüllt, wäre ich auch bereit in Sachen Bildbearbeitung ODER Gaming Abstriche zu machen, da ich es ja in erster Linie zum Arbeiten brauche. Ich habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, mir ein Mac Book Pro anzuschaffen, da es ja für die ersten zwei Bereiche nahezu perfekt wäre.. der Preis ist aber schon etwas happig.., und dann wäre da noch das Problem mit dem Gamen. 
Der Preis sollte nicht über 1700-2000€ liegen, aber wenn ihr meint das "perfekte" notebook gefunden zu haben und es nicht gerade doppelt so teuer ist würde ich es mir trozdem gerne anschauen, trotzdem wäre natürlich mir die günstigste Variante am liebsten.

Danke im Vorraus,
LG Rosco


----------



## 442 (5. Juni 2014)

Hätte jetzt auch sofort Mac Book Pro gesagt ..
Möglich wär Windows schon, z.B. via Bootcamp o.ä. 

Außerdem dachte ich da an ein Dell XPS 15. Das gibts mit QHD+ Touchscreen, also 3200x1880, auf 15,6".
Problem wäre da die schlechte Verfügbarkeit. 

Ich empfehle diese Seite um dich zu informieren, in dem Preisrahmen sollte sich auf jeden Fall etwas für dich finden lassen. 
Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com


----------



## RoscoR2198 (10. Juni 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
das Dell XPS 15 hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen und es gefällt mir eigentlich auch sehr gut, außerdem ist es bei nahezu gleicher Leistung ca. 500€ billiger als das Mac Book.
Für mich hat sich die Situation gerade etwas geändert, jetzt wo GTA V im Herbst für PC erscheint. Ich habe jetzt schon ziemlich lange darauf gehofft, also wäre es mir jetzt schon etwas wichtiger das GTA V (und Watch Dogs) auf meinem neuen Notebook flüssig laufen  (Arbeiten steht dennoch an erster Stelle). Außerdem soll es ja in diesem Jahr noch ein Update fürs Mac Book geben. Wenn ich mich für das Mac Book entscheiden sollte, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich auf das Update warten
Wäre es möglich die beiden Spiele auf einem mac book flüssig und ohne Probleme zu zocken? mit Bootcamp u. ä. habe ich bis jetzt gar nichts zu tun gehabt.. oder wäre es jetzt sinnvoller, einen Windows pc zu kaufen? (wenn man vom Gamen absieht, finde ich OS X viel besser und intiutiver als Windows 8...)


----------



## richmond (11. Juni 2014)

nur falls Du ein wenig in Kauf nehmen würdest zwecks Gewicht wäre das ein Preisleistungs-Hit
und erfüllt schon ganz gut Deine Vorstellungen denke ich :

Neuheit             	    	        * MSI GT70-2PE8H11FD3K  =  1599,- Euro
*

*MSI GT70-2PE8H11FD3K Gaming Notebook i7-4810MQ SSD GTX880M ohne Windows*

Ist keine Hybrid Festplatte wie dort steht, sondern eine 1 TB große Daten-Festplatte und *zusätzlich* eine SSD


LG


----------



## norse (12. Juni 2014)

Lenovo W540 - i7, gute Mittelgute Grafikkarte, 3k Auflösung IPS mit Farbsensor, was will man mehr 

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Lenovo-ThinkPad-W540-Workstation.111872.0.html


----------



## RoscoR2198 (13. Juni 2014)

Der MSI GT70 sieht mir ganzschön wuchtig aus.. da passt der Lenovo W540 schon besser.
Trotzdem, was haltet ihr vom Mac Book? Ich denke, dass es eigentlich ziemlich gut passen würde, ich müsste eben nur wissen ob das Zocken irgendwelche größeren Probleme bereitet, oder ob es mit Bootcamp rund läuft.

Das habe ich auch noch gefunden:
Test Dell Precision M3800 Workstation - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## RoscoR2198 (28. Juli 2014)

Möchte keiner mehr was dazu sagen?


----------



## SvenSigi (28. Juli 2014)

MSI, beste Gaming Grafik die es momentan gibt, für Notebooks, soviel ich weis


----------



## RoscoR2198 (6. August 2014)

Ok ich hab jetzt ein paar ausgesucht.

Test Dell XPS 15 (9530, Late 2013) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests ~ 1919€

Test Dell Precision M3800 Workstation - Notebookcheck.com Tests ~ 2100€

Test Apple MacBook Pro Retina 15 Zoll Late 2013 - Notebookcheck.com Tests - beim Mac Book gabs noch ein Prozessor upgrade 
(ist jetzt 200 MHz schneller) ~ 2300€

Welches der drei sagt euch am meisten zu?

Ich bin trotzdem die ganze Zeit noch am überlegen ob ich lieber beim Bildschirm/Verarbeitung/Mobilität oder bei der Leistung Abstriche mache.. eine Alternative mit beträchtlich mehr Leistung wäre das Schenker W504 

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - SCHENKER W504 mobile Workstation 39,6cm (15.6") -mit i7 4810MQ, GTX 870M und 256Gb SSD ~ 1900€

Nur das ist sicherlich nicht so gut verarbeitet wie die anderen drei, auch was die Eingabegeräte angeht.. und die Mobilität ist auch eingeschränkt. Was meint ihr hab ich bei meinen Anforderungen am Ende mehr von üppiger Leistung oder von guter Verarbeitung + Mobilität?


----------



## tyrannmisu (6. August 2014)

Schau dir mal das hier an: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG C504 CORE Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

Ich habs mir bestellt und habe wie Du die gleichen Ansprüche.
Hier ist ein Testbericht (ist das gleiche Modell)

Gigabyte P35W v2 - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests
Test Gigabyte P35W v2 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Kommt auch bald mit 3K Monitor.

Ansonsten hab ich gelesen, dass man das MSI GS60 auch per Tweak leiser machen kann beim Arbeiten. Ich hatte meins wegen der Lautstärke zurückgegeben, weil ich damals noch keine Lösung gefunden habe.
Hier ein Test:
Test MSI GS60 2PE Ghost Pro 3K Edition (2PEWi716SR21) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## RoscoR2198 (6. August 2014)

Danke für die Antwort! 
Das Notebook scheint ziemlich gut zu passen. Es scheint zwar auch relativ laut und heiß zu werden (das lässt sich bei der Bauweise wohl nicht vermeiden) und die Tastatur soll nicht so gut sein aber sonst sieht es ziemlich gut aus. Weißt du, wann du deins bekommst? Leider kann ich nicht mehr lange warten und das XMG C504 würde ich laut der Seite erst im September bekommen. Am liebsten würde ich mir das Teil mal anschauen, aber ich glaube nicht das Mediamarkt usw. so ein Notebook da haben. Das MSI wird wohl auch sehr heiß..


----------



## tyrannmisu (7. August 2014)

Bei mir hieß es auch September :/.. Ja, hab auch schon nach nem Laden gesucht, der es verfügbar hat - auch keinen gefunden. Müssen uns wohl "überraschen" lassen.
Hier gibts noch paar Videos dazu: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2sRi83nHhnYf5UTNdpI5KwGmnSY7ICOk

Bei den GTX 860/870m Grafikkarten werden notebooks der größe generell heiß.


----------



## tyrannmisu (7. August 2014)

wobei das hier verfügbar ist:
Gigabyte P35W v2, Core i7-4710HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB, 128GB SSD, Windows 8.1 (GA-P35Wv2-W1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kannst ja dann selbst noch aufrüsten


----------

